# MAC's supplier and dupe



## Risser (Dec 16, 2007)

Clavis Cosmetics is a supplier in the mass market. They produced baked cosmetics like MSFs and Mineralize Eyeshadows for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC is not the one choice for us (some rare MAC items are expensive on eBay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I saw many pretty baked products on Clavis's site, but I don't know what brand name they are. Do anyone help me in this? 





1.MAC MSF/Natural and Mineralize Eyeshadows
--




2.Physicians Formula Baked Collection Wet/Dry Eye Shadow (?)
link
--




3.PUPA Luminys Baked Eyeshadow 
link
--




4.Unknown Baked Eyeshadow (I love these!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
--




5.NOUBA Double Bubble Eyeshadow Duo (?)
Link
--





6.Stila Eyeshadow Trio
link






7.DEBORAH Mono Hi-Tech Eye Shadow 
link






8.Unknown Multi-Colored Blush or Bronzer






9.Laura Galler Eyeshadow Duo(?)






10.PUPA Luminys Baked All Over
link






11.PUPA Luminys Terra Cotta 
link


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 16, 2007)

i t hink that unknown shadow or blush below stila is NOUBA


----------



## ZoeFerret (Dec 16, 2007)

That's really cool. I kinda knew that a lot of MU was made by the same suppliers.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 16, 2007)

those are so nice!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 16, 2007)

wow pretty i want some of them, i really like the last two


----------



## tinagrzela (Dec 16, 2007)

holy crap!! those are so freakin cool!! I have the Puppa ones...they are toally awsome!! I have like 4 of them, and I love them!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2007)

kinda weird that the pic shows the MES duos and being side by side, but MACs are top and bottom.


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 17, 2007)

So ppretty! How do you know about the suppliers? Educate me more please.


----------



## Risser (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_So ppretty! How do you know about the suppliers? Educate me more please._

 
Our national health administration asked the cosmetic importers to print or attach the chinese details about importer and manufacturer on items. 

Like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Please look the label above
Chinese Name / English Name
Purpose             (Code Number)
Instruction
Attention & Ingredients
Weight & MFD.
How to preserve
Manufacturer
Importer
Address & Telephone number





Stila Eyeshadow Trio in Gold Glow

Image source: Yahoo Bid! Taiwan


----------



## rocking chick (Dec 17, 2007)

The 7th pic (counting from top) seems to be "Deborah" an Italian brand cosmetics.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Risser you are so resourceful!!! I remember when everyone thought Karaja Cosmetics was the manufacturer of MAC's MSFs but that turned out wrong. This company def seems to be it, they have some of actual MAC products on their site (of course without listing MAC). 

I bet they don't sell to consumers though.


----------



## Risser (Dec 17, 2007)

*Clavis S.r.l.*
Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural (MSF/Natural)
Mineralize Eye Shadow

*Cosmetic Essence Inc.*
Glitter Eye Liner
Plushglass

*Estee Lauder N.V.*
Fluidline

*Gamma Croma S.p.A.*
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact 
Mineralize Skinfinish (MSF)
Prep+Prime Eye
Select Moisturecover

*INTERCOS S.p.A.*
Lip Varnish
Liquidlast Liner
Metal-X Cream Shadow
Studio Mist Blush

*Schwan-STABILO Cosmetics*
Powerpoint Eye Pencil
Slimeshine Lipstick
Studio Touch-Up Stick
Technakohl Liner


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_*Cosmetic Essence Inc.*
Glitter Eye Liner
Plushglass_

 
That's sooo hilarious, Essence releases a regular makeup line (if it's the same company which I think it is) and they have glitter liners that are identical to MAC's. And they are sooo cheap!!! I have a few of theirs.


----------



## Risser (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's sooo hilarious, Essence releases a regular makeup line (if it's the same company which I think it is) and they have glitter liners that are identical to MAC's. And they are sooo cheap!!! I have a few of theirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cosmetic Essence, Inc. 
1135 Pleasantview Terrace Ridgefield, NJ 07657
website & location


----------



## Weasel (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's sooo hilarious, Essence releases a regular makeup line (if it's the same company which I think it is) and they have glitter liners that are identical to MAC's. And they are sooo cheap!!! I have a few of theirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
can you buy them online anywhere? I love love love glitter liners!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 17, 2007)

5.NOUBA Double Bubble Eyeshadow Duo (?)

These are Terra eye shadows.
They are sold at some drugstores and beauty stores in NYC, maybe other cities too?
Very inexpensive and gorgeous!
$7.99 the shadow!


----------



## fluers_echo (Dec 17, 2007)

Risser you're such an expert!


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_can you buy them online anywhere? I love love love glitter liners!_

 
I'm not 100% sure but I think no. Essence is sold at drugstores here in Switzerland, if it is indeed the same company, they are geared towards teenagers (ie very cheap products). I haven't bought anything from them besides the Glitter liners because they look so much like MACs and are dirt cheap, and work pretty well too! I see no point in buying MAC's anymore.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

That's so cool, Risser!  I love that Pupa shadow.  Anyone know if Pupa is available in the US?  And those Nouba duos look just like MAC's duos!


----------



## Risser (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not 100% sure but I think no. Essence is sold at drugstores here in Switzerland, if it is indeed the same company, they are geared towards teenagers (ie very cheap products). I haven't bought anything from them besides the Glitter liners because they look so much like MACs and are dirt cheap, and work pretty well too! I see no point in buying MAC's anymore._

 
Sorry, I'm addlebrained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought you mean essence not CEI.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2007)

I wish I could get this stuff online somewhere.  Someone let me know if you find an cosmetics site that sells these.


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow that is so interesting!


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2007)

Risser, u are right, the Essence I mean is not the same company. Ah well. They still make good (and cheap) glitter liners. I just bought a gold one yesterday for like $3!


----------



## Saleemah (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I wish I could get this stuff online somewhere.  Someone let me know if you find an cosmetics site that sells these._

 
I just ordered a Nouba Earth powder that looks like Mac's metal rock MSF (I hope), the darkest color looks like it to me and is on sale for $15.  Here is the link:

http://specktra.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=956098


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saleemah* 

 
_I just ordered a Nouba Earth powder that looks like Mac's metal rock MSF (I hope), the darkest color look what looks like it to me and is on sale for $15.  Here is the link:

http://specktra.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=956098_

 

Could you swatch is when you get ahold of it?  I'd be really interested in seeing what it looks like.


----------



## Saleemah (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Could you swatch is when you get ahold of it?  I'd be really interested in seeing what it looks like._

 

I will.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Risser, this is amazing info...thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi all,

i am in italy on hols and i went in few make up places and i bought nouba mineralize blusher (looks like stereo rose!) and mineralize shadow quads and one duo (it's red and black  gorgeous like the red in Mi'Lady) they had 3 or 4 duos identical to LE MAC ones.
ALso i bought 3 deborah blushers (like MSF but different colours) they had one of them which was mercurial eye shadow !!!! (identical I know because i own it) 
anyway in january i'll try to post pics (i am on dial up now and dont have a dig camera...)
happy  Xmas !


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_Hi all,

i am in italy on hols and i went in few make up places and i bought nouba mineralize blusher (looks like stereo rose!) and mineralize shadow quads and one duo (it's red and black  gorgeous like the red in Mi'Lady) they had 3 or 4 duos identical to LE MAC ones.
ALso i bought 3 deborah blushers (like MSF but different colours) they had one of them which was mercurial eye shadow !!!! (identical I know because i own it) 
anyway in january i'll try to post pics (i am on dial up now and dont have a dig camera...)
happy  Xmas !_

 
Exciting!  Which blusher was it that looks like Stereo Rose.  There are a few websites that carry NOUBA and ship to the US and I am thinking of ordering some.  Yay, I'm excited!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi i got the number 49 (and number 50 is veeery similar too). i havent seen stereo rose in real life and i can tell only from the pictures so i can't be sure 100% but it does look sooo similar to the pics...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_Hi i got the number 49 (and number 50 is veeery similar too). i havent seen stereo rose in real life and i can tell only from the pictures so i can't be sure 100% but it does look sooo similar to the pics... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanx!  Amazon.com has them and it's the 49 that I was looking at too.  Great.


----------



## Risser (Dec 30, 2007)

Adding some info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Estee Svces Corporation*
350 South Service Road Melville, NY 11747-3233
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15
3D Glass

*INTERCOS S.p.A.*
Via Marconi 84 20041 AGRATE BRIANZA, Milan, Italy
MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blush 
MAC Sheertone Blush

*Interfila S.r.l.*
Viale dei Mille 80, 20051 Limbiate, Milan, Italy
Lipglass Pencil

*Northtec*
411 Sinclair St, Bristol, PA 19007-1525
Hyper Real/Pressed
Beauty Powder

*Hakuho-do Co., Ltd.*
Head Office: 7062 Kumano-cho,Aki-gun,Hiroshima 731-4200,Japan 
Overseas store: 3858 Carson Street, Suite 208, Torrance, CA 90503
English website: link
187 and other brushes that made in Japan.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Exciting!  Which blusher was it that looks like Stereo Rose.  There are a few websites that carry NOUBA and ship to the US and I am thinking of ordering some.  Yay, I'm excited!_

 
What are the websites? Please share!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 1, 2008)

Nouba Cosmetics to Buy UK


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 11, 2008)

Can also get Nouba in UK House of Fraser and John Lewis! (certain ones only)

I used to play in Nouba everyday at work.....it's absolutely fab with the best pigmented shadows I have used.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 13, 2008)

If Physician's Formula and MAC's baked stuff are from the same supplier... then would the quality be the same?


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

omg! i want

thanx for sharing!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 13, 2008)

Nouba is also available on the bebeautiful website, which appears to be here in the U.S.  I'd love to know which one matches Stereo Rose.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 17, 2008)

All of this information is so interesting!  I am in awe of all of these great products I never knew about!


----------

